# cost for furs/skins?



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know the round about cost of having a coyote hide tanned or a raccoon hide? How about a doe hide tanned? Just curious, never had anything taken to the taxidermist before...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This should help...

http://moytown.com/Fur Tanning.html


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Just keep in mind ... Moyle's does not take green hides. I do believe all hides going to them must be fleshed and dried. So you will also need a fleshing beam, fleshing knife, fur stretchers, and the knowledge to properly flesh and dry the furs (not a big deal ... unless you are just doing a few furs).

That being said, don't be suprised to get a considerably higher quote from a taxidermist. They have equipment costs, overhead and labor costs, shipping both ways,etc. It adds up quickly.

Do not get me wrong ... Moyle's does a fantastic job and a wonderfully soft garment tan ... I will not use anyone else. I recieved my furs back this week ... 6 beavers, a gray fox and a badger. I think, all total I had $60 in shipping alone ($35 out there and $25 coming back).


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks everyone for the info, not sure who I'm going to use when the time comes but its good to know that I have options now  thanks again guys!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Mister ED said:


> Just keep in mind ... Moyle's does not take green hides. I do believe all hides going to them must be fleshed and dried. So you will also need a fleshing beam, fleshing knife, fur stretchers, and the knowledge to properly flesh and dry the furs (not a big deal ... unless you are just doing a few furs).
> 
> That being said, don't be suprised to get a considerably higher quote from a taxidermist. They have equipment costs, overhead and labor costs, shipping both ways,etc. It adds up quickly.
> 
> Do not get me wrong ... Moyle's does a fantastic job and a wonderfully soft garment tan ... I will not use anyone else. I recieved my furs back this week ... 6 beavers, a gray fox and a badger. I think, all total I had $60 in shipping alone ($35 out there and $25 coming back).


You forgot about the salt, scalpel, scalpel blades, latex gloves, paper towels, trash bags, disposing of the carcass in a class 3 approved landfill. (any of you remember the demonic cult from last year that was butchering local cats and dogs leaving the headless bodies piled up in a road side ditch?) I'm sure there is a few other things I'm overlooking.

Now IF you want it back when it was promised it would be back and not 6 months overdue wiht every phone call ignored...Well then that's a different story all together!

Sorry Quack...I couldn't help myself!


----------

